# AMALGAMITE 982 PROCESS



## Chaos (Nov 10, 2009)

Hello, 
Has anyone heard of this new process and can weigh in on it's legitimacy?
It is called "AMALGAMITE 982 PROCESS" and is sold on e-bay as a way to get around using the acids when processing circuit boards and the like.
Here is the page link: 
http://cgi.ebay.com/AMALGAMITE-982-PROCESS-SCRAP-GOLD-RECOVERY-2pounds_W0QQitemZ390114733921QQcmdZViewItemQQptZCoins_Bullion?hash=item5ad4a66f61

Just copy and paste in your browser~
Anxious to hear from the masters in this forum...
Thanks,

CHAOS


----------



## Anonymous (Nov 10, 2009)

It has been discussed before, molten bismuth, but the picture looks like solder to me so they may have changed to a lead/bismuth alloy to bring the cost down(for them) not you.

I think you could do this yourself with molten solder, just about any kind. 95/5 tin antimony would be nice, since you could reclaim the gold with just HCL. You could get about 5lbs of tin for the price of that alamgamite 982.

Jim


----------



## qst42know (Nov 10, 2009)

Stove top circuit board burning?

Safer to pan for PMs in the middle of the turnpike, at night, wearing all black. Stand your ground and don't let that 18 wheeler bully you off your claim.:twisted: :twisted: :twisted: 


A grain of truth in a mountain of bullsh*t. Solder baths are known to collect values over time. Stripping values completely not likely. Cupeling mass quantities of metal for tiny traces of PMs extremely wasteful.

I see they also sell cupels for $3 each shipping included. You would need over thirty to hold the 2# of metal.

Far better to stick to the truth found here on the forum!


----------



## goldsilverpro (Nov 10, 2009)

Those same $3 ($2 each in lots of 5) magnesia cupels (actually 1 9/16" in dia) are sold individually by legend-reno.com for between $.62 and .70, depending on the height of the cupel.

http://www.lmine.com/Merchant2/merchant.mvc?Screen=CTGY&Category_Code=magnesite_cupel

If you buy a case of them, they run from $.139 to $.155 each.

http://www.lmine.com/Merchant2/merchant.mvc?Screen=CTGY&Category_Code=magnesite_cupels

The 30 gram clay crucibles (made by Denver Fire Clay) that that Ebay store is selling for $6.50 each, in lots of 2, are available from legend-reno for $1.84 each, in lots of 25 or $1.36 each in lots of 64.

http://www.lmine.com/Merchant2/merchant.mvc?Screen=CTGY&Category_Code=1shot_crucibles

I also know that legend-reno will give a 10% discount to resellers, on most items. I wonder where that Ebay seller bought that stuff??? I know they have to make a profit, but gimme a break!

Shop Around!!


----------



## mike.fortin (Nov 18, 2009)

seller uses many picktures from actionminging cattalog. guess he buys from ther. mike.


----------



## butcher (Nov 18, 2009)

bismuth is some fasinating metal to me, very low melting temperature, and mixed with other metals such as lead, then it lowers the lead mix melting temperature,i have some that will melt at about the temperature of hot coffee, if melted with lead and made to paste, or roll out flat ribbon, you can use it for soldering wires with a match or cigarette lighter, I keep some in my tool box.
I have never used it as a gold or metal collector in a melt,

it maybe part of what this guy is doing on stove, he may not have to get it that hot? maybe not even hot enough for resin on circuit board to burn resin, may be something to his claim, but also I would think the bismuth would pick up lead or other metals easier than the gold, I am just thinking here.

of coarse never burn any of this stuff in your home.


----------



## teabone (Nov 20, 2009)

Those are some of the best prices for crucibles (size k) that I have seen. Thanks for the link to legend-reno , goldsilverpro. I always learn something new on this site . This is a great forum with a wealth of information.


----------



## bmgold2 (Jan 23, 2014)

Sorry to bring this topic back up on this forum but in their advertisement it states:

THIS PROCESS IS REGISTERED AND TRADENAMED/ TRADEMARKED BY GOLDCO MINING!

I have tried searching to find their patent or trademark and I can't find anything. In fact, according to http://www.trademarkia.com/trademarks-search.aspx?tn=amalgamite+982
that name is available to trademark for only $159 in the US

I have tried to contact the company a couple times asking about their product and have never gotten a response and now I see it is out of stock. Either this product works real good and they are sold out or it doesn't work that good and they quit selling it. $80 for 2 pounds of bismuth sounds like a lot but IF...IF their directions show how to do what they are claiming AND...AND how to recover the bismuth for reuse, then .........

I know, if it sounds too good to be true ... It probably is.

Anyone know how to find their patent or even just a trademark to confirm that they actually did register this process?


----------



## pgms4me (Jan 23, 2014)

here is my 2 cents.I contacted him to find out when more would be available. He responded very quickly. he said he has been very ill and not been able to prepare any. It is done outside and he has no heat in his work area. It has been way too cold to do anything outside in his condition. he said that if the weather broke this week for a few days he would prepare some more. if not ,it would be April.


----------



## bmgold2 (Jan 24, 2014)

pgms4me said:


> here is my 2 cents.I contacted him to find out when more would be available. He responded very quickly. he said he has been very ill and not been able to prepare any. It is done outside and he has no heat in his work area. It has been way too cold to do anything outside in his condition. he said that if the weather broke this week for a few days he would prepare some more. if not ,it would be April.



Have you actually used this product before? Do the directions tell how to recover the Bismuth (Amalgamite) for reuse?

I bought a pound of bismuth from Ebay for around $20. Even at that price I don't want to just cupel the bismuth and throw it away. The "real" amalgamite is twice that cost and it looks like you have to buy two pounds at a time. I don't know if I will ever order the real thing or even use the bismuth I did buy for gold recovery. The only thing I have done with it so far is try to dissolve a little piece (about the size of a pea) in a little poor man's nitric acid. With a lot of heat it reacted (bubbled) but now it is cold and doesn't seem to react at all. To use it for real to recover gold I would expect to use an ounce or two of the bismuth. If I can't even dissolve a pea sized lump of it, then I doubt a much larger amount would be easy. 

The only video I seen on using the Amalgamite used a cupel to recover the gold and if that is how it has to be done then I'd just use lead or probably use a different method altogether.


----------



## pgms4me (Jan 24, 2014)

I have never used the process, mostly because the earlier process I knew of used Mercury. I may experiment with some bismuth next spring when it warms up a bit here. maybe he will share the instructions for it. i will at least ask, as it would be interesting to find out his method. if I find anything else out i will post it here


----------



## bmgold2 (Jan 25, 2014)

pgms4me said:


> I have never used the process, mostly because the earlier process I knew of used Mercury. I may experiment with some bismuth next spring when it warms up a bit here. maybe he will share the instructions for it. i will at least ask, as it would be interesting to find out his method. if I find anything else out i will post it here



Thanks pgms4me,

I kind of doubt he will disclose any more than he already has since the instructions are the main part of the product. I'm still not sure that his CD instructions aren't worth the cost but can't afford the $80 right now to find out.

I did find some more info on this forum about the process.

On http://goldrefiningforum.com/~goldrefi/phpBB3/viewtopic.php?f=38&t=2060 


pilotdan said:


> Yup it's bismuth. I got back a reply from the seller. I have been emailing back and forth with him. Does anyone here know him?
> 
> 
> I have had a good success with it so far... We have put it through rigorous testing, and all works out great... The gold is dropped in whatever purity it goes in, and it drops as gold gold, not a precipitate of gold... If it is not taken in as 24k, if that is the purity you want, you still have to refine it... This is just a safe way to get the gold out and off the plated material... No, to drop the gold, you just use a 25% nitric acid solution... This takes the Amalgamite into solution, and the gold is left behind, so no, no more aqua regia and such to get the gold...Bill, Goldco Mining. I cannot tell you exactly what this is made of yet, but in the near future I can... We are in the process of trade marking the product and process...Bill, Goldco Mining
> ...



Further on in the same thread:



pilotdan said:


> Platdigger said:
> 
> 
> > I found this.
> ...



Around the end of the thread:



rainmaker said:


> I found this information on his Ebay store and I quote it here:
> 
> UPDATE on Amalgamite... Today we ran some ore that is known to carry gold through the Amalgamite, and put the Amalgamite in 70% nitric acid... We now have gold in beaker... (gold in hand so to say). The process does work... We have a beaker on heat with 30% nitric acid, and one with 50% nitric acid, and the Amalgaite is slowly dissolving... With 70% nitric acid, we achieved this in a matter of 30 minutes, dropping gold at the natural purity of 22k. All you skeptics that say it can't be done take heed, the process works, and is trademarked, and we are going for patent It's pending. we cannot patent Bismuth, but we can patent the Amalgamite Process, and only those that buy our process will benefit the results, because we will not reveal all of the process in our descriptions.
> There is a way to reteive the silver, and a way to get the Amalgamite back to reuse, and this you will have to figure out yourself unless you buy the process and materials from us.................................................
> ...





This is probably enough info to test the process. Like I said, I haven't been able to get the tiny piece of pure bismuth to dissolve in my homemade nitric acid. I expect it requires hours of heating since it hasn't really dissolved much at cool room temperatures. There is some white powder in the test tube and that redissolved when heated. I'm still interested in this process but I'm close to finishing my first small test using the "tried and true" methods already being used here. I think it will be easier and cheaper to stick with what is proven to work and forget the short cuts. It (Amalgamite) was only a recovery method and the gold would still need refined if you wanted pure gold.

Please keep me/us informed of any information you get and especially a review if you actually try it.


----------



## pgms4me (Jan 25, 2014)

Thanks bmgold2 for all your time in posting that info. If Bill doent get the bismuth ready, he messeged me he would send me the cd. he didnt say anything about cost,so we will see what happens and I will post any news here Donn


----------



## bmgold2 (Jan 27, 2014)

I finally contacted the seller through Ebay and asked about buying the instructions separately. No deal, they are free with the order. I also asked about reusing/reclaiming the Amalgamite and was told it is a one use item. 

I'm no longer even considering this product. That's just too much to spend on a one use item. I guess the info I posted previously from another thread did not work out the way the company expected.


----------



## freechemist (Jan 28, 2014)

*A short note, to be cautious*, - and save cost, labor and gold eventually:

In his post from January 25th, 2014, bmgold2 cites a lot of useful information concerning Amalgamite, originating from an earlier post:

http://goldrefiningforum.com/~goldrefi/phpBB3/viewtopic.php?f=38&t=2060

The most important citation from this thread for me is the following:


> The only chemicals you will need is nitric acid to take the Amalgamite into solution to release the gold, and ammonia to get the Amalgamite back. It is so much simpler, and when you read the instruction cd, and you have any questions, we will be glad to answer them... This is the breakthrough that we have all needed...


If Amalgamite is bismuth, the following link to Arizona State University delivers totally different information about bismuth, it's aqueous chemistry, and some simple chemical reactions in aqueous solution:

http://www.public.asu.edu/~jpbirk/qual/qualanal/bismuth.html

Therefore, do not rely on empty promises entering the doubtful adventure of the Amalgamite-process.


----------



## solar_plasma (Jan 28, 2014)

Bi2(OH)3 can probably be converted to metal again by reduction with C, - could not find anything quickly, but I still do not understand the benefit?! If the only advantage is to avoid acids.....dissolving in HNO3 is well not easier than AP etc.


----------



## pgms4me (Jan 29, 2014)

What I have found out so far from their instructions and communication 1:Their instructions only cover cupellation.
2: They have not found any way to economcally recover the bismuth after it goes into the cupel.
3: All the pm's do remain in the bead after cupellation.
4: you have to keep it really hot while working to avoid "getting stuck or freezing"
5: One pound of Bismuth (can) hold up to one pound of pm's 
It may be good for some types of scrap that are contaminated with a hard to remove base metal that may be present in some types of scrap,but it looks like a lot of work with low grade scrap,putting it in,then scraping off the remains,then adding more until you get enough gold in it to process by a cupel and finish. Oh buy the way it has a small percentage of tin in it, so dissolving in nitric instead of cupelling could present problems.


----------



## bmgold2 (Jan 30, 2014)

pgms4me said:


> What I have found out so far from their instructions and communication 1:Their instructions only cover cupellation.
> 2: They have not found any way to economcally recover the bismuth after it goes into the cupel.
> 3: All the pm's do remain in the bead after cupellation.
> 4: you have to keep it really hot while working to avoid "getting stuck or freezing"
> ...



Where does this tin come from? It will likely contain lead too if your parts were soldered with lead type solder. Since you have to cupel the "Bismuth" to retrieve your PM's, you are going to have a lot of time and money invested in cupels and fuel just to get something back that still needs refined. Of course a pound or two of gold should be worth the effort.

Without being able to recover that expensive bismuth, I don't think I'll be buying or using it for getting gold. I'm tempted to try the process with lead or the bismuth I already bought but I have no intention of trying to cupel much lead or bismuth. An assay is one thing but to actually use as a way to get the gold I just don't know. Probably works but sounds like a lot of work. I've never tried it and it might work great. IF...IF it could capture gold from your black sands or other difficult to recover places and you wait until it is well filled with values before cupelling.........

Still sounds interesting but the more I hear about it the less I like the idea. Let me/us know if you or anyone else actually tries it. Anyone can say "that won't work" but until you actually try it how do you really know?


----------



## oldgeek (Jan 30, 2014)

Here is a thread with my comments from a while back.

http://goldrefiningforum.com/phpBB3/viewtopic.php?f=49&t=9393

I still have some genuine amalgamite around here somewhere I could dig up and unload on you,,,er sell to you if you REALLY want some. :twisted:


----------



## pgms4me (Jan 30, 2014)

To answer the tin question. I was told there is a very small percentage of it in their amalgamite.there is something else too,but he would not devulge what,except that it was not lead.
Thanks oldgeek, for referencing your old thread


----------



## bmgold2 (Jan 31, 2014)

pgms4me said:


> To answer the tin question. I was told there is a very small percentage of it in their amalgamite.there is something else too,but he would not devulge what,except that it was not lead.
> Thanks oldgeek, for referencing your old thread



Possibly antimony? Just a guess. Lead-free solder doesn't look to be cheaper than bismuth but might be more available. Maybe it makes the bismuth less brittle? Who knows. What I bought was 99.99% pure bismuth which cost me $25.80 including shipping for one pound. Lowes has lead-free solder for $29.99/pound so there must be another reason other than cost.


----------



## bmgold2 (Feb 22, 2014)

It warmed up enough here to squeeze a bit of acetylene out of my torches so I decided to finish cupelling the bismuth test I started a while ago. I'm not 100% sure this was the bismuth test. It could have been a piece of a lead sinker that I was trying the same process with. I should have kept better track of which one was which but I didn't.

Anyway, what I did was melt some bismuth (or lead) in a small cupel and added a tiny pinch of my bought gold ore to the molten metal. I tried to cupel it (get the bismuth or lead to oxidise and soak into the cupel) using a small plumber's torch. That didn't work. Then I tried using the hotter Mapp gas torch (using propane) and still didn't seem to be working fast enough. Finally, I used the oxy/acetylene torch with a very small oxidising flame and that worked. I ended up with a bunch of oxidised, yellow/orange metal and one VERY TINY bead of gold.




I didn't even attempt to recover this tiny speck of gold but it is there. I guess I couldn't expect much gold considering the tiny amount of ore I used but I did want to prove to myself that the process worked. It does appear to have worked but you would need to get a lot more gold alloyed with the bismuth (or lead) to make it even close to being worth doing.

I have no intention of doing any more this way but just thought I'd share the results I did get. The picture was taken with a cell phone camera with a small magnifying glass up against the lens of the camera. Extremely small bead of gold and hard to see let alone photograph.

Take this for what it is worth. Like I said, I won't be doing it again.


----------

